# 12 Weeks Old Puppy Food Still?



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

OK I have had my pup on Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy since we got her at 8 weeks. She is growing like a weed. She is on her last hole in her collar in 4 weeks. We had to move it out 1 hole every week so far. Should she still be on the Puppy Food or when we run out of it, switch her to a different food? At what age should you switch and what is recommended. Thanks Bill


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I know several people on this board never feed their puppies puppy food and go straight to adult food. I switched Molly over when she was 7 months old. If I ever got another puppy, I would start them off on adult food right away and skip the puppy food.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It's really up to you. I used to fed puppy food. With my last 3 puppies I have fed adult food olny. 

Siren has grown 8 inches in height and gained 29 lbs in 10 weeks. (From 8 weeks to 18 weeks.) She has been on Canidae All Life Stages since 9 weeks. She is now 18 weeks old and weighs 41 lbs.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

On our 2 puppies we bought one 15/20lb bag of the puppy food they were on at the breeder, and then when they started to get towards the bottom of that bag, switched them to adult food.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm one of those people who don't feed puppy food. For my GSD pup, I think it can be harmful, but even for smaller breeds, like my current puppy, I just don't think there's a need to. It just loads them up on nutrients in ratios they don't need. I like slow steady growth in puppies, and I want a dog that's *standard* in size when he reaches adulthood.

As for what is recommended, I'm not inclined to put puppies right on to most grain-free kibbles. I know others who do, but I think the fat and protein levels tend to be too high. So I look at high quality kibbles that contain some grains (rice or oats) but not as the primary ingredients. I like Nature's Variety Prairie, Timberwolf Organics, Canidae, California Natural, Innova, Natural Balance Ultra Premium Formula just to name a few that are quite different each other, but are each good in its own way. 

There are a lot of options. It's a matter of reading labels and reading ingredients lists (you can do both online) to start with. I also recommend going to your local small pet store (or feed store), talking to staff and seeing what's available there. Surf around here. You'll see lots of opinions on each food. Ask some questions, and you should be able to come up with something that works well for your dog. It might take one or two tries (so buy small bags to begin with). But you should find something that works well.


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you should consult your breeder, they have most likely been raising dogs for several years and would know exactly what you should do!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

You can, but you don't have to. Apollo was on puppy food until 5-6 months, Zeus 2-3 months. Just be careful when you are looking at adult versions of puppy food because sometimes they have too much calcium/phos for a puppy to handle, such as Orijen.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

There is no right answer to your question. At any age now you can change to adult food. I would keep the protein/fat at 24/14. 

If Royal Canin makes a Large breed Adult that would be excellent or the German Shepherd formula if you can afford that. Plenty of choices out there depending on your budget.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

So it would be OK to switch her to the German Shepherd Royal Canin. Its just easy to get as I have a Petsmart 1/4 mile away and they carry it. Has anybody else switched their Pup to the German Shepherd Royal Canin? Thanks Bill


----------



## Mr. Nixie (Jul 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BMORTSSo it would be OK to switch her to the German Shepherd Royal Canin. Its just easy to get as I have a Petsmart 1/4 mile away and they carry it. Has anybody else switched their Pup to the German Shepherd Royal Canin? Thanks Bill


No it would not...the Royal Canin GSD24 Formula states on the bag "should not be fed to dogs under 15 mos."

I bought a bag for my pup without looking at the bag closer, I mixed it with other food until it was gone and she was/is fine but it says do not feed to dogs under 15 mos.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

I just bought another Bag of the Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy as she seems to like it and has no problems with it. She is growing steady and is right on track. Its not making her grow out of control. I also noticed on the German Shepherd formula it said not before 15 months so I did not buy it and stuck with the Large Breed Puppy. I guess if she likes it and she is not having any food/digestion problems, dont fix what is not broken. I have some time to decide what to put her on as she is only going to be 4 months next week.


----------

